# Lainee bands



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I use the larger ones for day to day use. I believe even the wrapping bands are latex.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I used the larger, heavier wrapping bands for everyday use. The smaller ones are good for show banding.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

So the wrapping bands... I am currently testing the latex standard ones, I read somewhere that they are better (don't tug on the hair) but you need to redo the bands as the hair will not be tidy sooner than with the other rubber bands. Never mind, if the wrapping bands work for you, maybe they will work for us too. Thanks!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah...I've heard its best to use the heaver wrapping bands for everyday banding...The other ones are so small, tight and narrow they can cut into the hair!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think therevis a difference but since I am so new to the banding process I cannot tell you why. I have small everyday bow bands that I have been using on all my clients dogs. When I was searching for TK bands I came across a Maltese website that had TK bands that were just for TK & they had wrapping bands that were to not be used at all for TK. My TK bands are very different from my other small bands that I had been using.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I always thought the wrapping bands were for use with wraps.. I have noticed that If I'm not careful they will grab hair and break it. I've used the latex bands and have used the medium weight medium size bands for my mini. I always wanted to know more about the different size and weights that they sell. Normally I wrap but I've gotten lazy lately and have been banding instead. I still wrap her ears tho. I just find banding quicker and hold the hair better/longer but I worry it will break more hair when she scratches or tries to rub when I'm not looking. When I wrap her hair, short hairs pop out with the first shake no matter How tightly I wrap.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

